# Surrey Meet Photos and Video



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just back from another fantastic Cockapoo meet! The weather stayed dry unlike some of the dogs who went for a dip in the lake 

Whilst my pics are uploading I thought I'd start with a little teaser...


Guess the dog having a drink from a water bag?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hmmmm, is it Betty? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bossy knickers Betty for sure


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I reckon its Betty too (not my Betty obviously!).

x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much Sue, Jools and Colin for making today happen! It was great to see you all.........and what a variety of cockerpoos........all very beautiful:ilmc:Lovely to meet Buzz and YumYum........love the shaggy look:twothumbs:.......I think Isla and Dexter are in love:hug:.........couldn't keep away from each other.......and the way they played together....definitely soul mates x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab to hear you all had a great time .. even if it was without me  ... I was busy at home with a certain puppy on my lap .. oops did JoJo say puppy xxx

Trying hard here to stay happy ... in true JoJo style xxx


----------



## Gruffy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks to everybody for being so welcoming and answering all of our questions. We came away with huge grins and a much better idea of what we're looking for. Very much looking forward to bringing home our own pup.

Darren & Olga


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Fab to hear you all had a great time .. even if it was without me  ... I was busy at home with a certain puppy on my lap .. oops did JoJo say puppy xxx
> 
> Trying hard here to stay happy ... in true JoJo style xxx


Jojo we did miss you! So Picnic is HOME...hurray :whoo::congrats::twothumbs::jumping:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's a link to the album...easiest thing to do is click on view as a slideshow

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n591/obi_2011/Surrey Meet 2011/

Here's a short and rather wobbly video too...


Thanks for a lovely day everyone, Obi and I had a great time


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks Clare .... I promise I will arrange a meet .. hey and Picnic can come too  

She has made me smile when I needed it most xxx she is very very cute xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab pics Clare .. Obi looks wonderful


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

fab pics clare ........ didnt get much chance to chat ..... day went so quick x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

spindlelegs said:


> Thanks so much Sue, Jools and Colin for making today happen! It was great to see you all.........and what a variety of cockerpoos........all very beautiful:ilmc:Lovely to meet Buzz and YumYum........love the shaggy look:twothumbs:.......I think Isla and Dexter are in love:hug:.........couldn't keep away from each other.......and the way they played together....definitely soul mates x


Yes Dexters in lurrrrvvvvvvv :love-eyes: (anzil 2 litter alert)!!!! 
Lovely to see all the different cockapoos .......... Dexters shattered .... same time next week guys  xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fab pictures!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Claire. So lovely to see so many happy, bouncy 'poos all in one place! Hopefully Pepper can join in the fun next time! It was great to meet everyone and I look forward to the next one!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures! So jealous  I would have loved to have been there . I have to console myself that I was a good Mummy letting Henry go to his friends party and I did some revision! Oh I hate to be good sometimes!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can I guess too... oh go on... please

Fabulous to meet everyone today, had a great time. Sorry to those who I
couldn't find in the flesh to say goodbye..

PS: Sorry Karen for the little accident


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Big thank you for a fab afternoon, and for all the snippets of advice collected along the route. It was great to put faces to the names and meet all of your lovely dogs. xx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

P.S: Great photos!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Haven't had a chance yet to put photos on, but will later ...

Just wanted to say what a lovely time we had ... such a great bunch of people and it fantastic to see all the dogs running round enjoying themselves ... great fun.

Bess especially liked meeting her sister Lola again!

Sue x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Clare, what a wonderful set of photos. Thank you so much. I can't tell you how lovely it was to see Obi full of beams. 

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It was a lovely day!!!! Its amazing all 30 ish dogs, most never met before and apart from a couple of kamakazee ( spelt wrong I know) pilots and running around not looking where they were going They all got on great no arguing at all, cockapoos are great!!!!!!!!!!
Character of the day award goes to Betty,who has a character at least 5 times bigger than she is I love her. 
Thank you to organisers, fab job again xxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

What a lovely afternoon with lots of super people and their Cockapoos from this forum....it was also a bonus for the two random Cockapoos and their owners who bumped into our party, mingled for a while and then left talking about getting their second 'poo. I gave them both details of ILMC so look out for newbys soon.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
What brilliant photos Claire!
I can't emphasise how much we enjoyed our day today!
It was so lovely to meet you all and put names to faces. 
Kipper had a fantastic time- as this was her first proper outing I think she might be a bit disappointed tomorrow, she'll be wondering why no one is out to play!!!
Our day finished up with a great extra meeting with beautiful Ruby and Pepper, and of course Helen and Ian, in the pub!!!
Happy days!!
Thanks so much Sue, Jools and Colin for all your hard work. Next one is when???!!!!

Pip X


----------



## Barney Rubble (Jan 23, 2011)

*Surrey meet up today*

Hi
we happened across you all on our normal sunday walk ....imagine my excitement, as we headed towards a group of people and realised you all had cockapoos too. Now will be avidly on this site looking forward to another meet and getting a playmate for Barney.
Emma


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

:welcome: Emma and Barney.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a great day and for organising it, definitely up for another one. Dexter is exhausted and I think a bit overwhelmed. The girls had a lovely time they are both totally in love with Kipper and Megan was so pleased to find a photo of herself with him.

Alison


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiya, Emma and Barney ........ talk of the devil :welcome:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Barney Rubble said:


> Hi
> we happened across you all on our normal sunday walk ....imagine my excitement, as we headed towards a group of people and realised you all had cockapoos too. Now will be avidly on this site looking forward to another meet and getting a playmate for Barney.
> Emma


I didn't get to meet you, must have been behind us....but :welcome: to cockapoo world! Obi woofs "hello" to Barney.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Can I guess too... oh go on... please


Tee hee  Betty was just so cute, love her!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Emma and Barney:welcome:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Guys it was another fabulous 'poo fest! We all had such a good day and the weather was lovely - how lucky were we?? Lovely to see old friends and meet new ones, and to get to give Obi a special hug :hug: . The photos are great Clare! Ours will be posted mid week once our pc is back up and running, so just as the memories of today start fading you'll all be reminded again of what a great day it was. I just love seeing our 'poos all running around together.

Right, off to blow up some balloons and put some birthday banners up for Josh's birthday tomorrow arty:arty2:.

Thanks to Sue, Jools, Colin and anyone else who helped organise such a great event .

Harri x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely day, thanks to Sue, Jools & Colin for putting the Poo Fest together.

Thanks to Clare for these photos and eveyone else who took photos.

Millie has such a wonderful time, first one to show off in the water and come out looking totally bedraggled  Oh boy has she slept loads since getting home. Next time I'm putting Millie in a big pink bow just so I can recognise my own dog from Dexter  Rather embarrassing when you can't spot your own dog 

Looking forward to more photos later in the week. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Before and after..*

Betty and I had a lovely time today but as usual Betty had to show me
( and herself up)...

Thanks again to Sue and Jools for organising and everyone else for making the effort to come.. I really met some great people!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Colin,
It was lovely to meet you today and Betty is gorgeous- filthy or not!!!
Pip X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi Colin,
> It was lovely to meet you today and Betty is gorgeous- filthy or not!!!
> Pip X


hi Pip

lovely to meet you and your lovely family including the gorgeous kipper too..
there are so many of so close I can see more meets on the horizon..


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

beautiful Betty!!!!! xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Great photo's, looks like all had a good time. So looking forward to being able to join one of these meetings with Gaia :twothumbs:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Love those pics of Betty looking muddy, and then all clean again ... she's lovely, and Bess thoroughly enjoyed running round and playing with her! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I like Betty clean rather than mucky girl  

She is a beauty xxx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> hi Pip
> 
> lovely to meet you and your lovely family including the gorgeous kipper too..
> there are so many of so close I can see more meets on the horizon..


Can't wait!!! Virginia water was a great venue too- roll on the next one!
X


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

http://http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff364/jools5/

Hi All, technical jools is here again .............. not sure if i've got this right but theres some pics anyway - if it doesn't work - i'll try again tomorrow  ........ p.s...... lovely to see you all today xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

jools said:


> http://http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff364/jools5/
> 
> Hi All, technical jools is here again .............. not sure if i've got this right but theres some pics anyway - if it doesn't work - i'll try again tomorrow  ........ p.s...... lovely to see you all today xx


Didn't seem to work Jools ... never mind, it can wait till tomorrow. I'll put mine on then too. x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

jools said:


> http://http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff364/jools5/
> 
> Hi All, technical jools is here again .............. not sure if i've got this right but theres some pics anyway - if it doesn't work - i'll try again tomorrow  ........ p.s...... lovely to see you all today xx


http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff364/jools5/
I think this is the right link


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Great photos! Where were we when the line up was taken! Never mind- we'll have to come to the next one! 
X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty and I had a lovely time today but as usual Betty had to show me
> ( and herself up)...
> 
> Thanks again to Sue and Jools for organising and everyone else for making the effort to come.. I really met some great people!!


I love her!!! She is soooooooooo cute!! I love her dirty little face!!!! She properly gets dirty doesn't she!!!! xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

```
PS: Sorry Karen for the little accident
```
 
Don't worry about it Colin a bit of puppy piddle is fine, I was happier with that than I would have been getting a Betty cuddle after her mud wallow:laugh:
She has a huge character for such a little dog, now I have met her I am not surprised at all how she survived her dog attack and has come out the other side as confident as ever. Today Colin I fell in love with Betty.
This is how I would describe Betty in pictures......:love-eyes::laugh::racer::first::washing::washing:
This is Colin............:ilmc::love-eyes:hno::whatever::washing:
xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff364/jools5/


Right .............. lets give it another go before i take dexter out 1,2,3 .........


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

YAYYYYYY ............. Thanks Janet ............... wot am i like???? Going to get Dexter wet again now at frensham little ponds - anyone coming  xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

It looks like you had a fantastic time and there are so many lovely photos. I wish I could have come along but Elli would have been well miffed if I'd said she couldn't go to the party as I was taking Flo out instead  Count me for the next meet though with both Flo and Remy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> ```
> PS: Sorry Karen for the little accident
> ```
> 
> ...


Aah, that's really sweet especially when there we sooo many lovely dogs.

I'm sure if you are still doing boarding next year Betty would love to come to stay


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a fantastic time Bertie and I had (and my mum) at the meet! Met loads of lovely people and loads of lovely poos. Bertie had a whale of a time chasing Betty round and I loved it when Betty decided she wanted a drink from Bertie's water bag and literally stuck her whole head in to drink she is such a character and a credit to you Colin. In fact all the poos behaved and got on so well together, just goes to show what a lovely, friendly, fab breed they are  Thanks for all your efforts Sue, Jools and Colin in organising it, I can't wait for the next one!!!

Clare and Bertie xxx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Great piccies here people... think i posted mine in the wrong place on the 'talk' page oops
great day though


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> http://http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff364/jools5/
> 
> Hi All, technical jools is here again .............. not sure if i've got this right but theres some pics anyway - if it doesn't work - i'll try again tomorrow  ........ p.s...... lovely to see you all today xx


Love the pics, especially the amusing comment under Dex and Isla lol x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The funniest part for me was Colin's Betty putting her face in the mud- quite hilarious! Most embarrassing for me was Dexter humping Isla! Didn't know where to put myself!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Jools, great photos.


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

tessybear said:


> The funniest part for me was Colin's Betty putting her face in the mud- quite hilarious! Most embarrassing for me was Dexter humping Isla! Didn't know where to put myself!


That reminds me....add to the list... MUST GET ISLA DONE!.....Don't worry, it's not the first time she's had a male admirer.....she must have nice eyeslol xx


----------



## VQuaddy (Oct 10, 2011)

*Virgina waters walking the Dog*

Just wanted to say we were out walking our cockapoo Otis on a Sunday stroll when all of a sudden over the hill came lots of cockapoo's running towards us OMG! Met some great people and Cockapoo's on the day and found you have a Webb site and forum, so here I am and will keep in touch from now on
Thanks Vernon


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

VQuaddy said:


> Just wanted to say we were out walking our cockapoo Otis on a Sunday stroll when all of a sudden over the hill came lots of cockapoo's running towards us OMG! Met some great people and Cockapoo's on the day and found you have a Webb site and forum, so here I am and will keep in touch from now on
> Thanks Vernon


Hi Vernon, it was good to meet you and Otis too, glad you joined!

Ian


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

:welcome: Vernon and Otis. ILMC is a bit of a habit and you have been recruited!!! Watch out - you'll soon be hooked!! lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sarah don't worry, the next 'poo meet it is highly unlikely Dexter will still be intact!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Sarah don't worry, the next 'poo meet it is highly unlikely Dexter will still be intact!


He didn't look like he knew what he was doing anyway  lol x


----------

